# How long until new package builds comb?



## chr157y (Feb 14, 2013)

How long does it take for a new package to start building comb? I installed our bees late Saturday. The have sugar water and a pollen patty on the bottom of the hive. It's been pretty cold here at night, dropping down into the 30s. During the days it's been averaging in the low 60s. I peeked in the hive today and they were in a cluster. I see a few fly in every now and then.


----------



## HappyBeeing (Apr 6, 2013)

I did exactly what you did and they take some syrup and very little patty since we have fruit trees for pollen already and they are going for that.I got my bees the 9th and they have 6 combs going now but stopped the progress to fill out the first ones they did. I saw Only a cluster for several days (like you) with similar weather---actually we had 65-, but they were building the beginnings of several combs in the middle of their cluster using their sugar(I know now). When better weather hit they went gang busters making what they'd started much bigger and easy to see and count through my window! Best wishes! I bet yours have begun too!


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

The cold may have you with a syrup feeder which is clogged by settling sugar.


----------



## Loup (Feb 24, 2013)

I live in your area and started on March 30. My package built a fist sized comb in 9 days. As of today I have 5 bars with developing comb on them. Send me a PM and we can discuss further. Have faith , y0ur girls will produce, just a little cold still.


----------



## chr157y (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone! It is warm today, so they should be busy flying. I'm going to see if I can remove the queen cage. If I can, I'll be able to get a good peek at what they've done so far. I only gave them 8 bars, so I'm thinking I should give them an extra 2.


----------



## Life is Good! (Feb 22, 2013)

I too installed last Saturday (4/20) my 2 new KTBH's. It's now been 5 days - and I went in to replenish the feeder and see what they've been up to. Due to a fiasco with the candy plug (none there!) I ended up direct installing the queen in both hives. It seems all is well in both hives.

The first hive has figured out how to get their sugar syrup - and have the better part of 4 bars started. They seem straight - I didn't try to pull them, it's only 45 degrees here. Next week is supposed to be warmer, so I'll try then. But it was exciting to see the white comb behind all the fuzzy bee bodies through our observation windows!

The second hive has not figured out how to get their sugar syrup - and only have the start of 2 bars going. They're clustered in a tighter ball in the top corner near the door and seem like less bees - but I think it's just their positioning in the hive. I gave them a different feeder to see if that helps them get going better. They also have pollen patties in both hives too. 

Because of the cold, wet weather here, neither hive has been very active in front of the hive. Hopefully, late spring will start soon! This early spring cold is so hard on all of us! But while I was watching, I saw a bee come into the hive with bright yellow pollen in her baskets! YEAH! Not sure where she found it - no bees on any of our dandelions. But, someone found something! Wohoo!


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

One of the packages I got last Monday had a fist-sized comb in the package and they were only in the package from Sat morning to Mon morning. Perhaps they need to warm up a little, but keep them well-fed with syrup. You'll have comb before you know it.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

You will see slow and fast, I put 50 in in late march a few of them had 4 frames drawn in 10 days. most had 1-2. a cpl had none...


----------

